# Help with sun



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

My hens do not want to be in their run due to Florida sun. Any suggestions for material to use for shading the run?

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

bklyn55 said:


> My hens do not want to be in their run due to Florida sun. Any suggestions for material to use for shading the run?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kathy


You can use some stuff called silk fencing. People in construction work use it to control erosion on the side of roads and you can get it at Home Depot . It comes in a black roll. Its light weight and easy to put up with zip ties.I use it on top of my chicken coop for shade and also around my goat nursery when I have babies. I live in ga. And it's pretty hot here too.


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

bklyn55 said:


> My hens do not want to be in their run due to Florida sun. Any suggestions for material to use for shading the run?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kathy


Here is what it looks like. Some rolls come with wood stakes and some don't. I use the kind that don't


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

I plan to plant some vines on a trellis to block our hot Texas sun.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

A tarp is cheap and easy.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Whatever you use may need some type of structural support to keep it from sagging from rain or being torn loose in a storm. Some folks bend pvc pipe in hoops over their coops/runs to provide an arched support on which to stretch tarps or shade fabric tautly so that it repels rain and does not flap in the wind.

Around here we use cattle panels because they are so easy to bend, cut and fasten and have a gridwork of wire on which to attach fasteners. They flex in the wind, are nigh indestructible, store flat when not being used and can be used for a variety of applications in regards to livestock.

I _love_ cattle panels and they are only superseded by my love for the lowly zip tie!


----------



## Erica4481 (Apr 14, 2013)

Bee said:


> Whatever you use may need some type of structural support to keep it from sagging from rain or being torn loose in a storm. Some folks bend pvc pipe in hoops over their coops/runs to provide an arched support on which to stretch tarps or shade fabric tautly so that it repels rain and does not flap in the wind.
> 
> Around here we use cattle panels because they are so easy to bend, cut and fasten and have a gridwork of wire on which to attach fasteners. They flex in the wind, are nigh indestructible, store flat when not being used and can be used for a variety of applications in regards to livestock.
> 
> I love cattle panels and they are only superseded by my love for the lowly zip tie!


The silk fencing is basically tiny weaved plastic thread that doesn't hold water like tarps so you won't need structural support and it is super strong. You can get a roll for $20 and cut it the length you need.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Cool! Cheap and effective...can't beat that!


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a large hackberry tree in my chicken pen, but its on the east side, so by noon or shortly after, the entire pen is full sun.
To offer shade to my birds, I took a couple 6by6 foot dog kennel panels and formed an A frame. I covered the outside of the A frame with burlap.
I found the burlap at Menards. 3 foot by 24 foot roll was $9.

This summer when it gets very hot, I will go out and lightly spray the burlap with the garden hose, using evaporation to cool the air.
The burlap has a loose enough weave to allow for air movement thru it, but still block a considerable amount of sunlight.


----------

